

Google Hates This Safe Exploit That Reduces Bounce Rate - silakaktins
http://maxtraffic.com/blog/google-hates-this-safe-exploit-that-reduces-bounce-rate/

======
xenophonf
Bounce-back ads are pretty freaking evil. When I hit 'Back' I don't expect the
web site to intercept that. It's as bad as closing a web site, only for that
to generate numerous pop-up ads.

